# C4 bicycle components-wheels



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Has anyone used the C4 hubs or wheels? I am looking at the CC 3.3 SL, which is a carbon/niobium 33 mm rim with Aerolite spokes, and C4 hubs which are made in USA. They weigh 1495 gr and run about a grand. Also, what rim depth do you think is the best overall height for most riding conditions? Mostly flat with some rollers. Criteria include: Bling factor-deep wheels look great, weight, strength. I am thinking 30 mm in a clincher, either aluminum, or a carbon with aluminum brake surface. Thanks


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Knowing your weight will help us a little more.

I personally do not like riding on deeper than 27mm rims, as deeper rims make handling a little more difficult on windy days. 27mm rims are a pretty good compromise for most riding conditions. But for mostly flat/rollers the 33mm rim may be nice.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think they reviewed the hubs on ww


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I weight around 190 and the CF 33 mm rims are 20/24 spoke. I currently ride on 27 mm wheels, but I will be building a bike from the frame up and I wanted something a little lighter. I like the carbon with the nio/alu brake surface. American Classic has a 34 mm set, the 420's I believe. I have heard that they have had some hub issues. The KinLin 38 mm nio/alu clinchers are a bit heavy, but thay look great. I am planning on getting a Cannondale Synapse carbon frame or bike and sell off everything except the frame and seatpost. I am going with Campy Chorus, so I would also consider Campy hubs.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

At your weight, I'd look at wheels with higher spoke counts than 20/24, unless durability is not on the top of your list of priorities.


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a set of wheels built up with C-4 hubs. I had an issue with the front hub but it was taken care of. I am very happy with the wheels overall. The hubs are nice and smooth. The bearings are not as big as in other hubs but I haven't found this to be a problem yet. The rear hub is very easily serviceable, the freehub body pulls right off without any tools. I have only put maybe 1500 miles on them, so can't comment on their long-term durability.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I have the 2.7 usl wheels and I love them- incidentally, the spoke count is 20/28. Not sure which front hubs they have that go over 20 (if any), but you can contact c-4- they're pretty responsive.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

C4 seems to makes some good stuff. The hubs have been solid form what I have heard and seen.


----------



## Zennbikes (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone have tried c4 straight pull hubs?
I'd like to lace them to a pair of 38mm carbon clinchers


----------



## JustACyclist (Sep 11, 2012)

I would not deal with C4. He makes commitments that he cannot honor and is a pathological liar. When he is on, he builds a nice wheel, but otherwise continuous problems and empty promises and commitments.


----------



## CafeRoubaix (Sep 11, 2012)

JustACyclist said:


> I would not deal with C4. He makes commitments that he cannot honor and is a pathological liar. When he is on, he builds a nice wheel, but otherwise continuous problems and empty promises and commitments.


I think he has overcome some of the issues he has had in the past. Yes, that were some issues, but I still would buy hubs from C4. And do.

As for the hubs, I have built about a dozen wheelsets with C4s. I have had only one issue with the bearings and that was resolved easily. He consistently refines the hubs too, so as he develops a new hub he likes, the older ones usually go on sale. For the price, they are a very good investment.

As for your build, I can get up to about 190 on occasion, like Xmas or the long weekend, and I would recommend either the KinLin XR270 or XR300 in a 20/28 build if you want alloy. The 30mm profile should not be an issue at your weight. That's not to say that you won't feel a strong enough crosswind, just at 190 you should be able to Cancellara that baby! And if you are that worries about the spokes, I have a C4 Campy 32h that was destined for a rider in Australia, but we found him a local guy how had them too.

Good luck.


----------



## CafeRoubaix (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh one more thing...C4 provides hubs to CoreCarbon in Australia for CC's UCI approved wheelsets.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

There are some recent dealings posted here.

Weight Weenies • View topic - C4 bike component hubs review and experience


----------



## CafeRoubaix (Sep 11, 2012)

ergott said:


> There are some recent dealings posted here.
> 
> Weight Weenies • View topic - C4 bike component hubs review and experience


We've been burned and no longer work with them.


----------

